# One Year since D-Day



## jelly_bean (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow a whole year. And what a year. For those just finding out I am so sorry for your situation, especially if you have kids. I look back a this year with both sorrow and appreciation. I gave R a chance, it didn't work out. Gave MC a chance, learnt a lot but didn't really help. IC is/was the best thing I ever did. So no matter what do IC! Learnt a lot about narcissistic personality disorder. I wouldn't say I feel like I am in a better place yet but I do feel stronger everyday.

I have given up hope on reconciliation but that took a long time to get there, mainly due to my co-dependency issues and his masterful narcissistic game. I have not dated yet, he has, sucked royally mainly cause he was playing me that he wanted our marriage back while he was having this relationship.

But one year later I can say I survived. Sure I get lonely sometimes but the other day I heard a great saying "I would rather feel lonely sometimes than be in a relationship where I wish I was alone". 

For those people just finding out remember you will survive, don't let them take away your empathy and trust in others, be the person you want to be, cry when you need to, lean on your friends (I promise they will be more mad at you if you don't), get out of the house, and do something for yourself. The fog will lift and the sun will shine again and you will either be content alone or in a fresh new start with your spouse!


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

jelly_bean

I remember that day very well, I didn't cope so well, and as a result I sat on railroad tracks eight days later. While I am in a better place, the pain is still intense, not as sharp maybe but intense. You seem to be coping far better then I, we all heal at our own pace.

I wish you peace and happiness in your life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your attitude. The discovery of an affair shakes a person to their core. It sounds like you are growing as your life unfolds. Perhaps now is the time to start casual dating and enjoy the company of others.

Good luck.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Time helps the healing process, good to see that you are moving on and upwards.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Been there....... Trust this much....time REALLY helps. I, myself, have my DDay anniversary coming up on the 10th of July. But for me it has been 4 years, and I remember on the one year anniversary how much better I felt, and that was 1/8 of how much better I feel now.

You are a strong person, you have survived, now getting time to thrive!


----------

